# can you die from shrooms?



## skiweeds (Jan 30, 2011)

so me and a friend had a debate about magic mushrooms last night. he was telling me they are poison and you can die if you eat too much. i thought i read numerous times before that you cannot overdose. just have a very strong/long trip. i never heard of anyone dying. sure you could have distorted perceptions and do something dangerous but thats dangerous but thats not the shrooms fault. input? off to wikipedia for now i guess.

update: according to wikipedia- There is virtually no direct lethality associated with psilocin


----------



## rosecitypapa (Jan 30, 2011)

No, but it can sure feel like you're dying sometimes.


----------



## heathaa (Jan 30, 2011)

i think it all comes down to the type of mushrooms you eat. like in washington state the hippies walk around the woods pulling mushrooms off of logs and stuff. here in florida you find them growing on cow shit and they are very good. they have 3 or 4 kinds here that you can get then they have a death cap. a death cap is a mushroom that will grow along side the magic ones and if you eat too many it will kill you. i have never heard of anyone dying at all from mushrooms. but im sure its possible. the active ingredient is psychocilliban(spelling?) and maybe you can research that and find out more about it


----------



## skiweeds (Jan 30, 2011)

heathaa said:


> i think it all comes down to the type of mushrooms you eat. like in washington state the hippies walk around the woods pulling mushrooms off of logs and stuff. here in florida you find them growing on cow shit and they are very good. they have 3 or 4 kinds here that you can get then they have a death cap. a death cap is a mushroom that will grow along side the magic ones and if you eat too many it will kill you. i have never heard of anyone dying at all from mushrooms. but im sure its possible. the active ingredient is psychocilliban(spelling?) and maybe you can research that and find out more about it


yeah i checked wikipedia, its psilocin. thanks tho. i'll rep everyone when i can. cant give anymore for 24 hrs cause of riu's limitations.


----------



## jimmy jones (Jan 30, 2011)

Shrooms are poisonous. Its your bodies reaction to the poison the brings the "trip". Never heard of anyone dying but sure its possible if u eat enough. There is a small music festivle here every year called community fest. Last year a young man stabbed and killed HIMSELF after ingesting too many mushrooms and wigging out. Not a direct overdose but they did cause the kids death. Be careful with those things esp if out picking your own.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2011)

jimmy jones said:


> Shrooms are poisonous. Its your bodies reaction to the poison the brings the "trip". Never heard of anyone dying but sure its possible if u eat enough. There is a small music festivle here every year called community fest. Last year a young man stabbed and killed HIMSELF after ingesting too many mushrooms and wigging out. Not a direct overdose but they did cause the kids death. Be careful with those things esp if out picking your own.


 Tylenol is more of a poison than mushrooms.


----------



## skiweeds (Jan 30, 2011)

now im reading about psilocybin. 

The toxicity of psilocybin is low; in rats, the oral LD[SIZE=-1]50[/SIZE] is 280 mg/kg, approximately one and a half times that of caffeine. When administered intravenously in rabbits, psilocybin's LD50 is approximately 12.5 mg/kg[53] (however rabbits are extremely intolerant to the effects of most psychoactive drugs). The lethal dose from psilocybin toxicity alone is unknown at recreational or medicinal levels, and has never been documented; a 2008 case report noted "Death from psilocybin intake alone is unknown at recreational or medicinal levels."[54] Psilocybin makes up roughly 1% of the weight of _Psilocybe cubensis_ mushrooms, and so nearly 1.7 kilograms of dried mushrooms, or 17 kilograms of fresh mushrooms, would be required for a 60 kg person to reach the 280 mg/kg LD50 rate of rats.

i dont get it what is the difference between psilocin and psilocybin?


----------



## skiweeds (Jan 30, 2011)

420God said:


> Tylenol is more of a poison than mushrooms.


 very true. tylenol is some nasty shit. terrible for your liver. that is actually why its bad to take a lot of vicodin. vicodin is mostly tylenol with a little hydrocodone. thats another story though.


----------



## bobbypyn (Jan 30, 2011)

you'd puke WAAAAAYYYYY before you'd die... physically at least. that LD50 says it all. now your ego is another matter entirely; prone to mortality whilst tripping.
how awesome would it be to watch some genius try to eat 3 pounds of dried shrooms... i wanna party with THAT guy.


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 30, 2011)

The difference between a medicine and a poison is the dosage.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Jan 30, 2011)

Basically you would have to eat about 500 grams of dried mushys to even have a 50% chance of dying. Soda , Tylenol , & coffee does more harm to your body than mushys. Had a pleasant trip myself last night!


----------



## canibud (Jan 30, 2011)

when I was into that my friends all did acid, I chose shrooms because it seemed more natural. all said and done shrooms are not as bad as acid.
and no I have never heard of anyone dying from them, other than the stupid shit you may do when high


----------



## KillHit (Jan 30, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> No, but it can sure feel like you're dying sometimes.


if this were facebook i would like this haha


----------



## canibud (Jan 30, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> The difference between a medicine and a poison is the dosage.


so true...


----------



## Chem Dawg (Jan 30, 2011)

As far as feeling like your dying. Once you understand that bad trips are triggered by emotions & your surroundings , you will then have a much easier time controling the trip. Never trip after a bad day, or emotional day. Never trip after a traumatic situation, or if you have a mental disorder. Any emotions of depression or bipolarism will send you into a bummer.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2011)

I think your friend is confusing psilocybin cubensis with amanita muscaria

at least as far as the 'its technically poison'


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 30, 2011)

canibud said:


> when I was into that my friends all did acid, I chose shrooms because it seemed more natural. all said and done shrooms are not as bad as acid.
> and no I have never heard of anyone dying from them, other than the stupid shit you may do when high


Id eat acid any day over shrooms... Mushroom's body high is way to intense for me.

But shroom's def arnt bad, but LSD really isnt either. I dont think anyone's ever died from LSD either and people have eaten extremely large dose's...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe a little more poisonous than grapes.


----------



## Daath (Jan 30, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Id eat acid any day over shrooms... Mushroom's body high is way to intense for me.
> 
> But shroom's def arnt bad, but LSD really isnt either. I dont think anyone's ever died from LSD either and people have eaten extremely large dose's...


From what I've read, there's been one reported death from LSD. He thought it was speed and shot up a shit-ton.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2011)

Daath said:


> From what I've read, there's been one reported death from LSD. He thought it was speed and shot up a shit-ton.


imagine how many balls that dude tripped...


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubensis are te safest drug on the table of harmfull drugs recently released.
As someone pointed out, headache tablets are far more likeley to kill you.

That being said, I believe you should grow your own, because contaminated mushrooms can carry other fungi and bacteria that can blind you, make you realy sick, or worse.


----------



## Skunkybud (Jan 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> imagine how many balls that dude tripped...


 Its all good that dude probably had infinite lives played before his eyes before he died at least he died living many lives lol.

I feel like I worded that wierd hahah


----------



## sonar (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been hearing that myth about tripping on mushrooms being some sort of poisoning since I was a teenager. I actually sort of believed it at first and thought about it frequently my first few times tripping on them.


----------



## Skunkybud (Jan 31, 2011)

sonar said:


> I've been hearing that myth about tripping on mushrooms being some sort of poisoning since I was a teenager. I actually sort of believed it at first and thought about it frequently my first few times tripping on them.


 Saying something like that to someone could definitely contribute to a bad trip. It'll bring about paranoid thoughts and what not.


----------



## Nullis (Jan 31, 2011)

skiweeds said:


> now im reading about psilocybin.
> 
> The toxicity of psilocybin is low; in rats, the oral LD[SIZE=-1]50[/SIZE] is 280 mg/kg, approximately one and a half times that of caffeine. When administered intravenously in rabbits, psilocybin's LD50 is approximately 12.5 mg/kg[53] (however rabbits are extremely intolerant to the effects of most psychoactive drugs). The lethal dose from psilocybin toxicity alone is unknown at recreational or medicinal levels, and has never been documented; a 2008 case report noted "Death from psilocybin intake alone is unknown at recreational or medicinal levels."[54] Psilocybin makes up roughly 1% of the weight of _Psilocybe cubensis_ mushrooms, and so nearly 1.7 kilograms of dried mushrooms, or 17 kilograms of fresh mushrooms, would be required for a 60 kg person to reach the 280 mg/kg LD50 rate of rats.
> 
> i dont get it what is the difference between psilocin and psilocybin?


The mushrooms contain different ratios of various psychedelic tryptamines (depending on strain and such). Psilocybin/psilocin are but the typical primary constituents, and there is usually more psilocybin than psilocin; but your body turns psilocybin into psilocin. Therefore psilocybin is a 'prodrug' for psilocin (as heroin is a prodrug for morphine).


----------



## skiweeds (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks all for the input. i repped some of you but ran out for the day. i will rep the rest of you when i get the chance.


----------



## shroomer7 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shrooms are the safest drug on the planet. Everyone should tripp on mushrooms. you cant eat too much, there not toxic at all, and they offer you a key to a bran new way on seeing and experiencing life. bad tripps can be very frighting but as with any mm trip you learn and take something new about yourself out of it, but like my good tripping buddy once told me while we were tripping balls he said "They don't just call it a trip for nothing".


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 7, 2011)

Aminita Muscaria mushrooms are very poisonous and very psychedelic. The toxin that kills you is the same agent that gets you high. It grows widely across the N.Hemisphere and is responsible for many deaths every year from both misidentification by people looking for edible mushrooms and fools trying to get high from 'em. The toxin can vary wildly even in mushrooms from the same patch or area.

Aminita Muscaria has been used shamans for millenia,but they know how to deal with them,to an extent. Even then,Aminita will get a few of them,or their followers.

Psilocybin does have lethal dose,but you'd eat yourself sick long before you reached it. You're more likely to be killed by a faulty pressure cooker exploding preparing the growing medium than the 'shrooms.


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 7, 2011)

well some can contain penicillin if grown improperly, and some ppl are allergic to penicillin.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 8, 2011)

shrooms can be a poison as history as showed. shrooms can be a strong medicine or a strong poison. I picked some shrooms 3 months back, had a bad trip, and to this day feel the effects of the bad trip. anxiety, panic attacks, and an identity crisis later i've come to the conclusion somethings just arnt worth risking a few times through. If you guys want to trip on shrooms i suggest buy the ones grown indoors and not fuck around with what i have had to deal with. peace and good luck


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't read the rest of the this thread, but contamination/dumb mushroom hunters are the issues. Some dumb teenagers go out in the woods and just start picking anything that resembles cubensis. 

As far as contamination, if the grower fucks up and doesn't sterilize everything then you can definitely get sick, and if they are contaminated enough you MIGHT die, but it's unlikely.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like you picked up a panic disorder from a bad trip,Maui. I got unknowingly dosed w/ a hit of Clearlight Acid,back around '74,and went through the same thing. About all they had to treat it then was Valium and it's first cousin Librium,both highly addictive.

There are a lot more options now,and most Doc's under 60 have had some personal experience w/ drugs. You ought to get checked out and get it treated. It's easy to treat w/modern drugs and you don't have to worry about addiction with most of them.

BTW,go easy on the weed for awhile. Panic disorders related to hallucinogens can be aggreivated by regular weed use. I found that out the hard way.

You hang in there. Trust me it gets better.


----------



## sso (Feb 8, 2011)

its not the mushrooms themselves that give you a bad trip, its your own emotional state.

mushrooms basically enhance the emotions.

since most people cant affect or change their emotions, its advised to use mushroom in as perfect setting as you can, preferably with some good friends.
the less chance of something spoiling the mood,the better.

in other words,if you get bad trips, only do shrooms when you are in a happy mood, in a good safe place and preferably with good friends.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 8, 2011)

i don't believe in bad trips.

if i ate something to trip out, and i end up seeing spiders, rampaging clowns, my own skin melting off, and generally things i didn't want to see....well then....that's just my tough luck now isn't it?
....the drug works just fine...i tripped out.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats not a bad trip, a bad trip is obsessing over your shortcommings, postion in life, unachieved ambitions, its a living purgatory.


----------



## Nullis (Feb 8, 2011)

Psychedelic tryptamines [and phenethylamines] can undoubtedly conjure up certain things and begin to show you things about yourself and the world that you might not be ready to accept. Your experience is virtually a direct product of it's context; which of course means set and setting. That includes your senses/stimuli generated from the 'external' environment you are in, who you are with etc. and then there is everything that is 'in your head': thoughts, emotions, ideas, memories... and obviously this all contributes to the 'experience'. 

First you need to ask yourself: was the trip really bad or was it more like too profound for comfort? If it was _bad_ there is more than likely an underlying reason. People shouldn't try to alter their moods by taking dangerous prescription drugs to address this problem, they should be eating more shrooms. If possible in combination with MDMA. Antipsychotic and benzodiazepine medications can be used to abort a bad trip, but benzo's certainly aren't desirable for long term treatment of anything, except epilepsy maybe. They can sure as hell resolve your anxieties (most of them, anyways) but only temporarily.

To most people 'tripping out' is much more than just visual hallucinations. I suppose on a milder dose there could still be some visual hallucinations without significant alteration of your perception of self or what defines your reality; you haven't really tripped out until your ego has died.



Auzzie07 said:


> I didn't read the rest of the this thread, but contamination/dumb mushroom hunters are the issues. Some dumb teenagers go out in the woods and just start picking anything that resembles cubensis.
> 
> As far as contamination, if the grower fucks up and doesn't sterilize everything then you can definitely get sick, and if they are contaminated enough you MIGHT die, but it's unlikely.


Anybody cultivating the teonanácatl indoors should have no problem identifying contaminated substrates. If people don't contaminate virtually everything they are going to have to inoculate a hell of a lot more substrate. They would not be very successful. Most people do this in mason jars, and you can see the fuzzy white mycelium develop. The more common kinds of fungi that could potentially dominate the substrate will grow into a conspicuous green or dark mold.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Feb 9, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> Sounds like you picked up a panic disorder from a bad trip,Maui. I got unknowingly dosed w/ a hit of Clearlight Acid,back around '74,and went through the same thing. About all they had to treat it then was Valium and it's first cousin Librium,both highly addictive.
> 
> There are a lot more options now,and most Doc's under 60 have had some personal experience w/ drugs. You ought to get checked out and get it treated. It's easy to treat w/modern drugs and you don't have to worry about addiction with most of them.
> 
> ...


in consulting countless friends and family members of my state of mind, this is quite simply the greatest response i have ever gotten. Not only have u placed a name to my symptoms but you even talk about how weed can be problematic. I noticed this and quit smoking weed after smoking for 2 years straight everyday. It has been such a hard experience and all because of the shrooms i ate that fatefull night several months back... If you have any advice on getting past this or what ends up happening I would love to hear it. As of recently i have been taking several heart vitamins to lower my adrenal levels (to help them from stop firing so much and making me freak out all the time) Ive picked up meditation and writing in journals and even listening to classical music to help get past it. It seems my issues go away the longer i go without weed. hopefully one day i will be able to be able to smoke as much as i want to again. anyways, a thousand thank yous... MC


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

ANC said:


> Thats not a bad trip, a bad trip is obsessing over your shortcommings, postion in life, unachieved ambitions, its a living purgatory.


 wow very true.I never thought about it like that.
You sure know a lot about halucinogens lol.
Knowledge is poer!
Down with dope!Up with hope!

But really I need to find another shroom connect or start growing them.


----------



## mushroom man (Feb 9, 2011)

no bad trips just ones to remmber


----------



## skiweeds (Feb 9, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> Sounds like you picked up a panic disorder from a bad trip,Maui. I got unknowingly dosed w/ a hit of Clearlight Acid,back around '74,and went through the same thing. About all they had to treat it then was Valium and it's first cousin Librium,both highly addictive.
> 
> There are a lot more options now,and most Doc's under 60 have had some personal experience w/ drugs. You ought to get checked out and get it treated. It's easy to treat w/modern drugs and you don't have to worry about addiction with most of them.
> 
> ...


very good advice bro! i have suffered from paic disorder on and off all my life, even when i was a little kid before i did drugs. and weed has in fact made it worse in the past. a lot of stoners will not admit this, but the fact is, it is true. at one point before i went on meds, i quit smoking weed cause it made my anxiety worse. now i take ssris daily. i rarely get panic attacks anymore and smoke top notch medical weed several times daily. ssris are actually very cheap, side effects greatly lessen or go away completely after your body adjusts to it. they're also a lot safer than the media make it seem. they are not for everyone though. they say they're not for suicidal people. also they can take a while before they start working. it took weeks maybe about a month before it effected me, but they also start on a very low dose and build up. it also makes me feel generally in a better mood. makes me sorta tired feeling at times. im on a lower dose now so i dont feel as tired out through out the day. benzodiazepines like xanax, valium also work great for panic attacks but are more dangerous, addictive, and should not be taken long term.

btw, caffiene usually in higher doses can cause panic attacks as well.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 10, 2011)

No problem. I hate to see anyone go through it. BTW,you're not going nuts if that's what you're worried about. 


It's basically treated the same way as Traumtic Stress Disorders these days,which are closely related to panic disorders caused by hallucinogens. It's treated with a combo of anti-anxiety agents,therapy and desensitization exercises. 

As there are a ton of rehab centers on Maui,any competent doctor/counselor there should be able to point you to a good therapist who knows how to deal with it. You don't have to check in,just use them to help you find someone who's good in working with folks with this problem.

Research is being done into what used to be called "Flashbacks". It was thought for years that these were a purely pyschological phenomena,but in the past few years it's been discovered that use of hallucinogens can alter the way the eyes percieve light on a short or longterm basis. It's called Hallucinogen Persistent Perception Disorder,or HPPD. There's great website on it,just type HPPD,into your browser and it should take you there. It's great community of folks. The best thing about it is finding out that you're not nuts,which is what scares most people who have persistant problems of any kind after a bad trip.

Your cool,it's just a lil' glitch that's easily treated if you get on it early. Good luck!

BTW,PM me anytime you want to talk about it. I've been through the wringer with it.


----------



## a dog named chico (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmy jones said:


> Shrooms are poisonous. Its your bodies reaction to the poison the brings the "trip". Never heard of anyone dying but sure its possible if u eat enough. There is a small music festivle here every year called community fest. Last year a young man stabbed and killed HIMSELF after ingesting too many mushrooms and wigging out. Not a direct overdose but they did cause the kids death. Be careful with those things esp if out picking your own.


Umm no. mushrooms that psyclobin do not poison you, now the _Amanita muscaria is a completely different story.._


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;nzpD1VsN9Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzpD1VsN9Ig[/video]
Fugging lies, people are just ignorant and pick lethal amanitas.


----------



## a dog named chico (Feb 10, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;nzpD1VsN9Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzpD1VsN9Ig[/video]
> Fugging lies, people are just ignorant and pick lethal amanitas.


 i was more so making the point that Amanitas do not contain psycolbin


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Feb 10, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;nzpD1VsN9Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzpD1VsN9Ig[/video]
> Fugging lies, people are just ignorant and pick lethal amanitas.


Man he was really hungry


----------



## thehairyllama (Feb 10, 2011)

Im getting hungry too hmmm =D


----------

